# what to use to cut unistrut



## thwackaddict (Sep 1, 2006)

I just put a new band on my band saw and dont want to ruin it.

I know there are several on here that have cut it, and I just wondered if the goldish colored strut was hardened much.


----------



## Trailerdog (Jul 24, 2008)

I just cut some last week with a regular Sawz-all. I would think it's plenty soft for a band saw.


----------



## thwackaddict (Sep 1, 2006)

Thanks


----------



## Praeger (Jan 7, 2011)

Hack saw if you don't mind taking your time, a recip saw, air grinder with disc are other options. The gold color is zinc alloy coating, not hardened, soft enough to cut by hand.
If you are cutting the unistrut for string jig, it's probably a long piece. Be careful on a bandsaw. Make sure to have support of the piece off the side. If it tips while cutting it could bind the blade and snap it.


----------



## Ricky 2feathers (Jan 12, 2012)

Chop Saw works good on it! I do use my Band saw on it with no problems! Not hardened enough to hurt the Saw blade! I just run it a little slower!


----------



## thwackaddict (Sep 1, 2006)

Ricky 2feathers said:


> Chop Saw works good on it! I do use my Band saw on it with no problems! Not hardened enough to hurt the Saw blade! I just run it a little slower!


Thats what I figured I might do....hold it back a little....take my time with it.


----------



## Ricky 2feathers (Jan 12, 2012)

thwackaddict said:


> Thats what I figured I might do....hold it back a little....take my time with it.


Yep, Should work fine! Never had a problem with it dulling my band saw blade, When ever I am in doubt of a metal being harden to some degree I slow down my cutting and downforce on it! Just to be safe!


----------



## TargetShooter2 (Dec 10, 2010)

well do you have a metal or wood bandsaw ??
if you are running a metal your speed should be 100-300 rpm 
and a 10-14 TPI blade , if your saw is for wood you will smoke the blade .


----------



## c.sitas (Dec 29, 2010)

Also anytime your using hand held cutters, a good blast of wd40 on the blade will really save the blades and help cut faster.


----------



## Ricky 2feathers (Jan 12, 2012)

TargetShooter2 said:


> well do you have a metal or wood bandsaw ??
> if you are running a metal your speed should be 100-300 rpm
> and a 10-14 TPI blade , if your saw is for wood you will smoke the blade .


I was referring to a metal cuting band saw and you are correct! :thumbs_up


----------



## kabanh (Jan 6, 2012)

Band saw and a hack saw is what I use.


----------



## catfishmafia76 (Aug 23, 2009)

sawa all is what I always use at work as an electrician. But a band saw would make a much nicer cut. I have used a porta band in the past but not much because of their cost vs a regular sawsall


----------



## thwackaddict (Sep 1, 2006)

My band saw has a 64.5 inch band, 1/2 inch wide, and 14 tpi. I think it will work fine.


----------



## Ricky 2feathers (Jan 12, 2012)

thwackaddict said:


> My band saw has a 64.5 inch band, 1/2 inch wide, and 14 tpi. I think it will work fine.


That will work great!! That is the same size I use! Now get to work! LOL


----------



## TargetShooter2 (Dec 10, 2010)

so you have a 4x6 




thwackaddict said:


> My band saw has a 64.5 inch band, 1/2 inch wide, and 14 tpi. I think it will work fine.


----------



## BowBaker1640 (Aug 6, 2010)

use a grinder with a cut off blade


----------



## kc hay seed (Jul 12, 2007)

back when i was in the trade we cut the strut with a portable band saw all the time. i cut the strut at home makeing my string jig with one. cant beat em.


----------

